# Possible to knock existing sunroom & replace with solid extension?



## Plek Trum (23 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
further to my previous thread we are exploring the possibility of purchasing an old farmhouse.  It has a sunroom built to the front, for which planning permission was granted retrospectively.

Following an enginners inspection, it really needs to be knocked and replaced.  Does anyone know off hand if we could rebuild it as a more solid extension of the house (e.g brick supports, retain as much side glass as possible, but with tile / slate roof)  Dimensions would be kept exactly the same.

We will clarify details with Local Planning Authority nearer to commitment time (if we proceed)  but if anyone has any experience / idea in the interim that would be great.  Thanks...


----------



## lowCO2design (27 Jul 2012)

Plek Trum said:


> Does anyone know off hand if we could rebuild it as a more solid extension of the house (e.g brick supports, retain as much side glass as possible, but with tile / slate roof)  Dimensions would be kept exactly the same.


yes, that should be fine 'subject to the usual proper planning & design considerations etc etc'





> We will clarify details with Local Planning Authority nearer to commitment time (if we proceed)  but if anyone has any experience / idea in the interim that would be great.


 get an arch to design this extension, and budget for the upgrade of the house including a generous contingency before going any further


----------



## Plek Trum (15 Aug 2012)

Many thanks and apologies for late reply - we have decided to try and improve the current conservatory for now  and then replace fully in another few year when budget has freed up. Thanks for reply, appreciate it


----------

